# Xingu Rhom vs. Blue diamond Rhom



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like I'll have both. They will be both in the sub-adult stage. I have a Blue diamond from M. A. at present.

Now to me, I think a diamond rhom is a diamond rhom... I have a a "Blue " Diamond but am not sold on these terms... Blue, gold, etc... To me it's a diamond rhom out of the Amazonas river.

Now the humeral spot on the xingu's is very distinct, so I'm kind of chomping at the bit to scoop one. I'm doing an order with one of the members this week. And Xingu's are on the list.









What do you guys like?

EDIT:
Whoops I meant to put this in the discussion forum.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd take a blue, but guyana is a very very close 2nd.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> I'd take a blue, but guyana is a very very close 2nd.


Hmmm... interesting.
Why Guyana?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

"While it is indeed widespread, there is possible consideration that some species localities being published as S. rhombeus may not be S. rhombeus at all but entirely new species or one that was historically known by another species name. Those historical species name may apply based on its locality. It may also be considered that the true S. rhombeus may be limited to Guyana."

-OPEFE


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I luv diamonds but I'd still go with a Xingu because I think they are the most unique looking rhoms.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

xingu's all the way, you wont be disappointed











> Now to me, I think a diamond rhom is a diamond rhom... I have a a "Blue " Diamond but am not sold on these terms... Blue, gold, etc... To me it's a diamond rhom out of the Amazonas river


couldnt agree more, spot on

my rhom (a xingu) was sold as a gold diamond 
but i couldn't be arsed with all that colour business because sometimes he looks blue, gold and black or a mix of all 3 
depending on light, mood, substrate etc..... so to me he's just a diamond rhom

all 4 pics are the same fish

looking black (with a hint of blue) under low light levels








looking very blue in natural sunlight








gold coming through








a mix of all 3


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Xingu's are very nice but iv'e been a huge fan of Diamonds for a long time now. The one I have is one I have really liked on this forum ever since I first saw it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice Sheppard. I'm also a fan of diamonds and for it's size I think mine is one of the best looking golds around, for it's size.

Sorry my bad I thought was Sheppard's rhom. Who's ever it is it's sweet looking.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

both are unique in their own way, if you have the tank space get both and let them duo it out see which one catches your heart more.
the humeral is pretty distinct on my blue diamond, unless I look at it from certain angle then the whole body would sparkle up and I can't see a damn thing but blue scales (sometimes a little purple)


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i dunno man this is a tough call. xingu rhoms look awesome but a diamond rhom is one of those prize fish. you say you already have the diamond rhom so if you can afford it and have the space i think the xingu would make a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey pat,
I was in a similar situation as you. I first was on the list with AS, for a 4" blue diamond, then I wanted a manny (because they finally came into stock), and then I noticed that AS had Xingu rhom's in stock. I've alway's wanted a Xingu, ever since I discovered AS (and because of pfury). Both are great looking fish and both will grow slowly. 
I finally decided on a 6-7 inch Xingu rhom and am buying him from AS. Who do you know that your interesting in buying a xingu, also?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Pat said:


> I'd take a blue, but guyana is a very very close 2nd.


Hmmm... interesting.
Why Guyana?
[/quote]

Sorry Pat I meant Xingu. I love the body shape of a Xingu. Seems a bit more streamlined then ur typical rhom. I do like the guyanan varients too.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

With the different varients of Rhombeus, to me personally it makes no difference. Individual shape and coloration are what I would look for. 
That is, if there are different varients in front of me at a store. 
If its an internet sale thats different, photos can be deceiving depending on the angle so it can be hit or miss.

I'd be more partial to look to a Xingu if it were me.

good luck with your future purchase.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Xingu for sure they just look so badass


----------

